# Truck bed slide



## davidanbess

Hi, do any of you guys have a homemade bed slide,I am getting tired of climbing in and out to get tools and materials. Thinking of making my own but need some help as to how, if you have pics all the better.
Regards David


----------



## griz

If I recall there was a home made version in a recent, don't ask how recent, issue of FHB.


----------



## MattM

*Home made bed slide.*

That's right, there was an article. Probably 6 to 12 months ago.


----------



## griz

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/item...uckbed-toolbox

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-...px?ac=ts&ra=fp

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-...04&ac=ts&ra=f


----------



## Cole82

I made a bedslide out of garage door tracks and rollers. Did the track on the table that slide out and the wheels on the frame that stayed in the truck. Used a lot of wheels 4 or 6 per side don't remember. Got all the pieces free from my own garage door I replaced.

Cole


----------



## tcleve4911

Cole82 said:


> I made a bedslide out of garage door tracks and rollers. Did the track on the table that slide out and the wheels on the frame that stayed in the truck. Used a lot of wheels 4 or 6 per side don't remember. Got all the pieces free from my own garage door I replaced.
> 
> Cole


Good idea Cole :thumbsup:
Recycling at it's best right there......


----------



## smartcarpie

The slide out in FHB seemed awfully overengineered if I recall...

For the last 8 months I've been using nothing more than a sheet of half inch ply with poplar 1x3 rails rabbetted onto the back and sides, and a 1.5x1.5" peice of cherry as a front lip to grab ahold of. I lined the whole thing with a cheap piece of 1/4" foam sheet, glued down with contact cement. Just slides in and out on the plastic bedliner- don't think it would work on sprayed bedliner. Once or twice I've shot a little silicone spray on the bottom, but really it slides pretty well on its own with no rollers of any sort. The best part is that I can have it out in seconds and just lean it up on the shop wall if I want to haul trash, firewood, etc. I wasn't sure how well it would stand up at first, but I really can't believe how long it's lasted- I keep a lot of weight on it too, I use the stacking cantilever Husky boxes, the tray is filled and the boxes are loaded to the gills. The only trick is to keep an eye on where the weight is so that it doesn't topple out if there's not enough weight on the back end, but I only really wanted it to come out as far as the tongue box on my trailer, sooo...

The foam also does a great job of keeping things in place and is much nicer on my knees than plain old bedliner.

This in combination with a hook for nailbags, four puck lights, and a shelf across the bedrails under the cap has made life in the truck bed a much more pleasant and organized experience for pretty cheap money. 

Hope these pics show enough to see what I mean, these were taken the day I built it, so I just threw some boxes and stuff in to test things out a bit and see what would fit. When I get some time I'd like to post some pics of my current setup a I think it would be of interest to some. 

Good luck.


----------



## Willie T

I made these a couple of years ago for my old f-150. The magnetic rubber seal comes from a discarded refrigerator. The drawers slide easily on coatings of paste wax.

As I recall, the big drawers are just over 80" long, and the little ones are 26".

No, the plywood deck is not sway-backed. The rubber seal has kind of gotten flattened downward over the years.


----------



## Warren

years ago I made one for my F150. I first laid a sheet of 1/4" 4x8 aluminum in the bed. The aluminum was a sign that was on the side of my previous box truck. It mad it nice for the drawers to slide on. I then mad two 2x8 drawers from 2x8 and plywood, and installed some recessed casters for them to glide on. I remember installing a little stop bar so that I didn't pull them out completely. Worked pretty well for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## 11678

Here's pics of the one I made
$50 for ply, $50 for 10 - 200# casters + free left overs
http://forums.jlconline.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=18&page=4
SteveC


----------



## Morning Wood

I built some years ago for my truck out of 3/4" underlayment ply. Just built boxes 24" wide, 96" or a little less long, and I can't remember how tall. Two boxes with one end open on each. then I built the trays that slid inside them out of the same ply. Just sanded the crap out of them and they slid on themselves fine. Had to be careful sliding the trays out too much or they would tend to tip. I had a second deck setup on my truck so if they tipped they wouldn't go far anyway.


----------



## mgb

Just whipped these up in a few hours today, the larger one holds my compressor/table saw/2step/paslode 16 ga.

Have my drills/hand tools easily available, and I can unload everything to haul a few sheets of plywood e.t.c.

Used some melamine as glides on the plastic truck liner.


----------



## A. Spruce

Willie T said:


> I made these a couple of years ago for my old f-150.


The one I made for my truck was similar, though not quite as elaborate.

1/2" plywood on the bottom, 4 2x8x7 on edge, 1/2" plywood deck.

The bottom plywood was a full sheet to protect the bed of the truck. the 2x8 were spaced to accommodate two drawers that were about 16" wide, and a narrower drawer of about 8" wide. The drawers were 7' long, as was the top deck. This created a pocket between the boxes and the tailgate for buckets and things I didn't want sliding around.

On the left side of the boxes was a piece of plywood that was the height of the bed, this kept materials and debris on top of the boxes and allowed for more tools, cords and a 6' ladder to be stowed over and around the drivers wheel well. On the right side I left the wheel well pockets open.

On the bottom back end of the drawers I mounted refrigerator castors, on the tailgate end of the box (not the drawer ) I installed more refrigerator castors to carry the drawers and make them slide easily. The narrow drawer was in the middle, between the wider drawers and here I installed a construction strap with notches that slipped over screws to keep the drawers from moving while in transit. Had this set up for 7 years with no problems what-so-ever. Plywood top deck never broke or bowed. It was great because I could haul all my daily needed tools and just toss in the occasional specialty implement as need arose and I lost very little cargo space. I could still haul full sheets inside the bed with the gate closed.

BTW, I had a shell with a lumber rack. The shell had "wings", meaning the side windows could be opened for access along the entire length of the bed. This was my work truck and my daily driver.


----------



## keithbuilders

you dont have a pic of that set up do u


----------

